# Performance Optomizer?



## Lig (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok I got two what I assume where pop up adds about it saying my computer needed it. Now I didn't click on either of these and after I exited the last one I closed that tab and haven't seen the pop up since which has been at least half an hour. I've seen online where there's a virus and such I'm just not sure if I have it or not since I didn't download anything. Am I still safe? I just wanna make sure before I do anything. I already found a removal tool just in case.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

get pop-up blocker, CCleaner and run through the registry and everything, de-frag your comp, get and run spyware search and destroy, ad-aware, AVG, Norton, or any of these and run virus scans and malware scanners, and your good to go 

also if you have internet explorer i recommend to go to FireFox 3, much better pop-up blocker,i had the same problem and this stopped all pop-ups


----------



## Lig (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I'm not even sure I have it. I think it might have been some random thing. My AVG free addition hasn't picked up anything so far and it's been over an hour since the lil scare and nothing. I already have FireFox although I think it's last edition before 3. Are you required to restart after you download it? Oh and will all my current book marks and temp internet files still be there?


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

I believe it gives you the choice to transfer them im not sure, ithink you have to restart, yes. firefox3 ame out a week and a half ago i think, and its much better X3


----------



## Aurali (Jun 29, 2008)

LoL. Don't listen to popups.


----------



## Lig (Jun 29, 2008)

Hehe I don't. I figured it was just a random pop up but still it gave me a scare but I've looked up the symptoms of the virus for it online and so far none of them have occurred so I think I'm good.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 29, 2008)

Omg...Lonely...Dude I JUST SHOWED U CCLEANER...Dude give some credit...Also Heres what u gotta do...
Hold these keys:
Crtl + Alt + Delete
Then at the top there are these tabs...Click the one called processes.
Look for programs u know and that u arnt usin but they are still runnin...hit end process (Warning do not end somthing that u are workin on Ex: Word document it will not save or anythin.)


----------



## Aurali (Jun 29, 2008)

Um. Hackfox. Why exactly would he wanna do that? Just curious.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 29, 2008)

cuts down on ur RAM usage.


----------



## Aurali (Jun 30, 2008)

There. Are better ways to do that.. depending on the OPs OS.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 30, 2008)

meh well im just suggestin simple ones if he/she is experienced i can offer alot better ones lol


----------



## Pi (Jun 30, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Look for programs u know and that u arnt usin but they are still runnin...hit end process



You can't be serious.

If you are, then explain to me the purpose of the following:

csrss.exe
svchost.exe
winlogon.exe
smss.exe


----------



## verix (Jun 30, 2008)

Pi said:


> You can't be serious.
> 
> If you are, then explain to me the purpose of the following:
> 
> ...


You question Hackfox?


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 30, 2008)

verix said:


> You question Hackfox?


What oh no touch those...half of them control the bottom task bar and such Itunes is a big one the "helper" stays on always so end that and w/e else u see that you recognize


----------



## Pi (Jun 30, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> What oh no touch those...half of them control the bottom task bar and such Itunes is a big one the "helper" stays on always so end that and w/e else u see that you recognize



Thanks for proving that you have no clue what you're talking about.

Next?


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 30, 2008)

Dude wtf man just trying to help but if u don't want screw it.


----------



## Pi (Jun 30, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Dude wtf man just trying to help but if u don't want screw it.



unwittingly couching potentially-damaging advice as help is not my idea of a good time. Go get an education, kid.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 30, 2008)

HA! It won't damage I have even ended those processes and all I did was restart my comp to fix I WOULD NOT GIVE POTENTIALLY DAMAGING ADVICE TO PEOPLE but u know what F' U sorry for teh flame war I'm ending this peace.


----------



## Pi (Jun 30, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> HA! It won't damage I have even ended those processes and all I did was restart my comp to fix I WOULD NOT GIVE POTENTIALLY DAMAGING ADVICE TO PEOPLE but u know what F' U sorry for teh flame war I'm ending this peace.



Pulling lsass out from under a Vista system using BitLocker creates the very real possibility of destroying open files. Let's not ask how I learned that one.

Pulling svchost out from under any NT-based system can have various effects, some requiring a mere restart, but others damaging data. Let's not ask how I learned that one.

Pulling winlogon out from under any NT-based system means you lose your login session, and anything underneath it. Let's not ask how I learned that one.

Older taskmgrs won't let you kill smss or csrss, but if you zot those, NT bluescreens. Let's not ask how I learned that one.

Not damaging?

Get an education, kid.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 30, 2008)

Take a walk fag end the flame u want help and no flame stop with replies asshat


----------



## Pi (Jun 30, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Take a walk fag end the flame u want help and no flame stop with replies asshat



I'm not the original poster, you inerudite teabagger. Take some English classes while you're at it.


----------



## verix (Jun 30, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Take a walk fag end the flame u want help and no flame stop with replies asshat


look at this nub


----------



## WarMocK (Jun 30, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> Omg...Lonely...Dude I JUST SHOWED U CCLEANER...Dude give some credit...Also Heres what u gotta do...
> Hold these keys:
> Crtl + Alt + Delete
> Then at the top there are these tabs...Click the one called processes.
> Look for programs u know and that u arnt usin but they are still runnin...hit end process (Warning do not end somthing that u are workin on Ex: Word document it will not save or anythin.)


Erm ... you gotta be kidding, right? Oo


----------



## codewolf (Jun 30, 2008)

ok, thread locked and infractions handed out for complete and utter fail


----------

